# Rebuilding Tri-Power Set-up for '65 GTO



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

I'm restoring my '65 389 Tri-Power engine. I am almost done with engine reassembly (long block). I bought rebuild kits for my three Rochester 2-bbls, but now wonder if I'd be better-off having someone (who has done this before, and who may be more patient with all of the teeny tiny parts) do the carb, linkage, and fuel line restoration for me. I have rebuilt SU's and other odd carbs before, but realize the tri-power is a bit more challenging and I've never worked with Rochesters. I always thought that I would just dive-in, read the rebuild instructions, and figure it out as I went. However, if there is a service that takes all of my loose parts (original unrestored carbs, new linkage, new fuel lines, old stove pipes, original intake manifold) and provides a rebuilt set-up, that may be a worthwhile consideration. Does anyone know if there are folks who do that (really well); & if so, what the cost might be?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi Crybaby,

John and Mike with Pontiactripower.com offer parts and service for the Tripower. They are knowledgeable and good to work with.

As I prefer to do most things myself, I rebuilt my 65 Tripower and i


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

...and it runs great. That said, I talked numerous time with both of them and also purchased their CD that walks you through the process. If you elect to have them build your system they can test it on a live engine before returning it to you.


----------



## GtoFM (Mar 23, 2018)

X2 on the John and Mike, I have used them for 2 tri-power rebuilds and misc parts. They offer rebuild service but I did my own work and they have a great online catalog as well.
The rebuild is not difficult, however if you want them re-plated and looking like new go with a professional. 
Dick Boneske is another source if you need a second opinion. I have only used Dick for advice. PY Online Forums - Bringing the Pontiac Hobby Together - View Profile: Dick Boneske


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

I’ve also consulted and purchased from Dick. I agree that he’s a knowledgeable and top notch guy.


----------



## Crybaby (May 11, 2021)

GTOTIGR said:


> ...and it runs great. That said, I talked numerous time with both of them and also purchased their CD that walks you through the process. If you elect to have them build your system they can test it on a live engine before returning it to you.


Thx GTO TIGR - great responses. Typically, I like to do things myself, so ultimately I probably will. That said, the project has been "many years" long (frame off), so I'm beginning to think about having portions that I like to do less, be farmed-out. That said, by doing things myself - as you know - it is much easier, in the long-run to troubleshoot when things go wrong. Either way, your response(s) were very helpful. Thank you!


----------

